# Meet Tilly



## Peregrine Falcon (13 May 2018)

I picked up this little beauty today to join us.  We saw her yesterday and felt she would fit in nicely so we reserved her.  Her previous owner sadly passed away and so she needed to be rehomed.  

She's 2 yrs ago and seems to be settling ok.  Within 5 mins of getting home and opening the cat carrier she was out and wanting headrubs.


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2018)

Confident little madam!  She's fallen on her feet


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 May 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I picked up this little beauty today to join us.  We saw her yesterday and felt she would fit in nicely so we reserved her.  Her previous owner sadly passed away and so she needed to be rehomed.  

She's 2 yrs ago and seems to be settling ok.  Within 5 mins of getting home and opening the cat carrier she was out and wanting headrubs. 












Click to expand...

Gorgeous girl - lucky you and her, she looks a real sweetie - I am very jealous of you having her . xx


----------



## Shady (13 May 2018)

Awww, she's lovely PF, bet she'll be ruling the house in no time  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ester (13 May 2018)

ermm I think she has settled in!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (14 May 2018)

she's very pretty, looks like she knows she's onto a good thing


----------



## Rumtytum (14 May 2018)

Pretty girl! Didn't take long to settle in


----------



## texas (14 May 2018)

How sweet! She does look very happy.


----------



## WandaMare (14 May 2018)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## Evie91 (14 May 2018)

Looking very relaxed &#55357;&#56844;


----------



## pixie27 (15 May 2018)

She's gorgeous! What a lovely girl. Love the picture of her paws mid-knead!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (16 May 2018)

Aww gorgeous, so lovely to give a much needed home to a kitty.


----------



## silv (17 May 2018)

She is beautiful, hope you have many happy years together.


----------

